# Halloween Paper crafts



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have gotten Really into Loaded Envelops 
Here is 2 Halloween themed ones i have created


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

So do you have a cricket maker your using?


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> I have gotten Really into Loaded Envelops
> Here is 2 Halloween themed ones i have created


Ooo! I've never seen paper crafts like this, really cool! Great job!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> So do you have a cricket maker your using?


All most all done by just folding paper cutting paper and glue 
The one piece was embossed paper using my sizzix machine and the cut out candle stick was also used with the sizzix machine


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> Ooo! I've never seen paper crafts like this, really cool! Great job!


Thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I made these 2 for the it guys at work are company just moved and they had to bust butt to get us all set up so i gave them a thank you


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

So, I went searching for Halloween papercraft stuff online yesterday at work because I was tired & bored.

I found these guys, printed them & just put them together & they are super cute!








Fireplace Spooks - Ghost paper toys with printable template


Happy Halloween, 2014! Here are 5 Fireplace Spook, all huddled together for a good loud BOO! Download, print a...




chemical9.blogspot.com





I think they'd be even cuter if they were larger.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Newest syuffed envelop


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in boxes of #10 envelopes?

We had a couple thousand printed for the foam insulation company we bought at work & then they sold it off so we've got boxes of the things. They do have the name and address in the upper left hand corner but other than that they're blank?

I can't bring myself to toss them away since there's nothing wrong with them. I took some home but honestly, I don't really snail mail much stuff anymore & what I do mail is either a few bills that have their own return envelopes or packages.


----------



## Ravenmagick (Sep 3, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> Newest syuffed envelop
> View attachment 717719


Are these ephemera pieces? Just trying to understand the stuffed envelope. I’m new to the forum. Thanks


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ravenmagick said:


> Are these ephemera pieces? Just trying to understand the stuffed envelope. I’m new to the forum. Thanks


loaded envloups are so fun you can put all kinds of things in them some of mine have tags, sticker, witch journal skys the limit with these i have out dandy, planting seeds, charms you can just get really creative


----------



## bugnoone (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice Halloween masks for kids:


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Don't forget these. They've been around for a while but some of you may not know of them... Haunted Paper Toys


----------

